# Final Photos!



## *Luna* (Apr 3, 2007)

Here are the pictures going in my portfolio... including the ones of Me, Mr. Young MC and my double chin! YAY! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 So anyway... these are the final versions and I am sooo happy to have something other than bridal stuff in my portfolio! Wooohooo!

http://fairchildphoto.com/1261_finals/


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Apr 3, 2007)

yippy!!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  u didi a wonderful job.. "with the MU" i had to stress that since the last time i made an ass of myself saying u did a awesome job taking the pics lol... anyhow in no time u will have ur portfolio built up.


----------



## MisStarrlight (Apr 3, 2007)

Why would you put the ones of you & him in your book?

I could see them in a scrap book or whatever, but I dunno about a portfolio though....just cause it's kinda candid/snapshot-y rather than a professional shoot.


----------



## Tightambitionz (Apr 4, 2007)

way to go Luna!!!!!


----------



## kimmy (Apr 4, 2007)

you both look flawless! you're going to have such an amazing portfolio built up in no time!


----------



## aeni (Apr 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MisStarrlight* 

 
_Why would you put the ones of you & him in your book?

I could see them in a scrap book or whatever, but I dunno about a portfolio though....just cause it's kinda candid/snapshot-y rather than a professional shoot._

 
x2 - most MAs take pics of themselves and their work to hang in their "space" whether it be office or their case.


----------



## *Luna* (Apr 4, 2007)

Yeah, those 2 are just personal but were included in what I asked for so I can have nice quality copies for myself. =) Sorry, I didn't mean for my portfolio and I will be including them in it I just meant they were included in the pix I got in the link is all.


----------



## ~*Starlicious*~ (Apr 4, 2007)

Nice job Luna!


----------



## prinzessin784 (Apr 4, 2007)

Great job!  That must be exciting


----------



## MisStarrlight (Apr 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aeni* 

 
_x2 - most MAs take pics of themselves and their work to hang in their "space" whether it be office or their case._

 
Well, duh.  I have tons of pictures of me w/ my clients & me working on set, but I have always been told/taught not to put those types of pictures in a professional portfolio & that's why I was asking for clarification.

Back to Luna....gotcha, Congrats on the gig & good work!
I really like the background on the 3rd one (weird thing to say, I know hehehe)


----------



## *Luna* (Apr 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MisStarrlight* 

 
_Well, duh.  I have tons of pictures of me w/ my clients & me working on set, but I have always been told/taught not to put those types of pictures in a professional portfolio & that's why I was asking for clarification.

Back to Luna....gotcha, Congrats on the gig & good work!
I really like the background on the 3rd one (weird thing to say, I know hehehe)_

 
Thanks =) The shoot was done at a cute little Tapas Restaurant in Scottsdale and they have this really neat area at the landing at the top of the stairs. The ones taken there are my favorite!

It's really odd to see my name published but I can't wait to do it again!


----------



## MisStarrlight (Apr 4, 2007)

ignore the "well duh" in my last post...I read it wrong..oopsie


----------



## aeni (Apr 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **Luna** 

 
_Thanks =) The shoot was done at a cute little Tapas Restaurant in Scottsdale and they have this really neat area at the landing at the top of the stairs. The ones taken there are my favorite!

It's really odd to see my name published but I can't wait to do it again!_

 
I thought Tapas was on Camelback?  Do they have 2 locations now?


----------



## *Luna* (Apr 5, 2007)

No Tapas as in type of food. The name of the restaurant is Sol y Sombra... it's in DC Ranch =)


----------

